# Man claims fiancee hid beard under niqab



## Big Don (Feb 11, 2010)

* Man claims fiancee hid beard under niqab*



By Bassam Za'za', Senior Reporter
Published: 00:00 February 10, 2010
Gulf News EXCERPT:
          	             	               		             		            		             		            		    				                                  		            			Dubai: An Arab ambassador said he decided to call off his wedding immediately after he discovered that his wife-to-be, who wears a niqab, was bearded and cross-eyed.
 The ambassador claimed that the bride's mother deceived his mother, when she went to see his Gulf national wife-to-be, by showing her pictures of the bride's sister.
 The Arab man, who also holds the title of minister plenipotentiary, claimed to a Sharia court judge in Dubai that the bride's family showed his mother photos of the bride's sister and not the woman he was going to marry.
 Sources close to the case told _Gulf News _that the groom only saw the woman a few times. He did not realise that she had a beard because she wore the niqab the few times he met her, added the source.
 "Every time the couple met, the bride would do her best not to reveal her entire face.
END EXCERPT


> Every time the couple met, the bride would do her best not to reveal her entire face.


 No doubt...


----------



## Jenny_in_Chico (Feb 12, 2010)

Some men find a bearded woman appealing. I've had no complaints.


----------



## MA-Caver (Feb 12, 2010)

Jenny_in_Chico said:


> Some men find a bearded woman appealing. I've had no complaints.


Yeah but you're not cross-eyed are you?  

Obviously to that guy beauty is skin deep. So glad western women don't have to wear niqabs ... why hide the beauty that they hold... especially the one that's in their hearts.


----------



## SensibleManiac (Feb 12, 2010)

She just needs some Nair and Contacts!


----------



## Guro Harold (Feb 13, 2010)

Interesting, must be a regional thing.

In the US, we are warned that it makes you go blind and makes hair grow your palms.


----------



## 72ronin (Feb 14, 2010)

Ooorr, such sweet comments made..
  Deceived people, full beard people, shown picture of sister etc etc
LOL


----------

